# Dissociation



## spazm63 (Jul 21, 2012)

How many of you feel dissociated from your body?


----------



## Dadude (Jul 19, 2012)

Everyone in this forum.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

thats half of what dp is, being disconnected from your body


----------

